# Smoking Fresh BUDS..



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 22, 2008)

Theoretically.. Fresh bud should have the same THC content before
or after a dry and cure right??

so it should still get you high or as high even after dry and cure.

only thing is the taste, planty green taste and hard to burn.. 

Reason i ask, is because I harvest a rip LR tonight..

and i smoked that SOB fresh fresh.

and to be honest.. I kinda liked the green/planty tasty.
kinda like winterfresh/spearement like.

so why even quick dry with microwaves and ovens??? just smoke that thing nice and moist
through a water bong.. like i did..

anyone else?? :hubba:


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 22, 2008)

just had an epiphany..

is smoking Fresh VEGITATION...  

BAD FOR YOUR LUNGS??


----------



## IllusionalFate (Jun 22, 2008)

I find that smoking cured buds gets me way higher for some reason, and lasts longer. I still get high from fresh bud but it doesn't last very long. Yes, the THC content will still be the same but I think the cannabinoids convert to a more psychoactive form after curing, though that's just speculation.

I like the way both fresh and cured nugs taste, it's a really smooth plant-like taste before curing but it doesn't really taste too much like bud. Curing removes most of the "junk" plant material and tastes much different. If I didn't cure, I would still dry the buds though because I have little success lighting moist bud.

I doubt smoking fresh bud is anymore bad for your lungs.


----------



## Roken (Jun 22, 2008)

Fun Fact!
               Also guy's dont forget that during the drying process chemical gass's are being changed as they dry and start converting into phsycoactive properties.  Fresh bud is not as potent as dry'd and cured bud, not because drying or curing increases potenty, but because the chemical breakdown cause's a new makeup of the gas and terpenoids converting into phsycoactive elements we humans find beneficial.  So if you must smoke fresh ganja then by all means handle the job, but if you have a choice in the matter, do things right so you get the best product possible.  You didnt slave and grow those plants at optimum condition just to mess up the dry and cure process at the end, that would make no logical sense.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!
Roken.


----------



## Growdude (Jun 22, 2008)

THC has to lose the water molecule to become phyco active.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Jun 22, 2008)

I have read that the buds continue to ripen after harvest, kind of like a piece of fruit after it has been picked.

I have picked up some moist bud before and it was a bit weak in high but after I let it sit in a jar for a couple of weeks it was much better.

just my observations over the years. 

+ I don't like fighting with wet bud to light it up for smoking.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 22, 2008)

i like vaping fresh bud- thats it.


let it cure and smoke it then......worth the wait!


----------



## red_ss (Jun 22, 2008)

fresh buds isnt bad.. but thr well dried weed is much better because its give a strong high.. i think this is because whent the triches isnt dry they dont turn to a dusty powder which means if you played with this bud or rub it will exploed!! think a bout triches as baloons!! they will pop .. thats onley my own side of the view.

-how can i dry in the  oven ?? Temp + how long

Thanks


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 26, 2008)

I wouldnt SS, slow air dry then sweat the buds.... I wouldnt waste the THC.


----------



## Roken (Jun 27, 2008)

Why must the goverment say we must not use herb, they say it makes us rebel.... against what?
Bob is awsome, big reggae fan here.  There is nothing  like going to reggae shows, the vibe is just so pure and awsome.  Peace and Love!!!!
Roken.


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 27, 2008)

Totally feel you on some reggae vibes Roken. Just caught the Wailers back in march at Langerado, man was that chillin. Ive seen em a couple times before and every show they still deliver like Bob is standing right there. I know its off topic but I had to agree.


----------

